# Adding Reverb to a Zoom Stream



## patrick76 (Nov 27, 2020)

Anyone know how to add reverb to a livestream for Zoom? A friend of mine asked me and I haven’t a clue. He’s just using a usb mic on his laptop for Zoom and is not using a DAW. Thank you in advance for any info.


----------



## christianobermaier (Nov 27, 2020)

Tape a slinky to the guitar and connect its other end to the microphone.


----------



## patrick76 (Nov 27, 2020)

christianobermaier said:


> Tape a slinky to the guitar and connect its other end to the microphone.


Thank you. That seems like it would be in the MacGyver family of possible solutions. I think he's looking for more of an in-the-box type of solution  So, out of curiosity, would that actually make some sort of reverb-ish effect?

And how did you guess he will be playing guitar? I never mentioned what instrument he would be playing. Freaky.

Lastly, I don't think he would want to tape anything to his $10k+ french polished guitar. Playing it through a freaking usb mic on zoom is blasphemous enough, but the tape and slinky might actually physically damage the instrument (psychologically speaking, I'm sure the guitar will need years of therapy having to suffer the humiliation of zoom and the usb mic).

If I had a slinky, I would already be experimenting on one of my own guitars lol


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 27, 2020)

I used to run a custom noise removal chain during an online class I taught a few years back... 

They'd need to choose an alternate input in Zoom instead of the normal mic input and use a program that lets them apply plugins to the mic in realtime. On macos you can accomplish this with a combination of Audio Hijack and Loopback. Probably some kind of similar solution for windows too...


----------



## halfwalk (Nov 28, 2020)

I use VoiceMeeter Banana, a free app for Windows, to route my mic for Discord voice chat through my DAW to denoise, eq, compress, and add other sound design effects (for playing D&D). It takes a bit of setup up front, using it as a "virtual insert" but there are helpful videos on YouTube explaining the process. This also works for browsers, OBS, games, etc so i assume it would work for Zoom as well.


----------



## patrick76 (Nov 28, 2020)

@jcrosby and @halfwalk, thank you very much.


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 29, 2020)

patrick76 said:


> @jcrosby and @halfwalk, thank you very much.


You bet!


----------

